# [Solved] SSHD fopen `/var/run/sshd.pid': No such file

## Fitap

```

rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                                    [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 tigervnc                                                                                                                                [  stopped  ]

 vixie-cron                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 privoxy                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 openvpn                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 xdm                                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 sshd                                                                                                                                    [  crashed  ]

 deluged                                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 lm_sensors                                                                                                                              [  started  ]

 libvirtd                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 minidlna                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

 dnscrypt-proxy                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                                   [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                               [  started  ]

 modules-load                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 virtlogd                                                                                                                                [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

```

sudo service sshd restart

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/sshd stop

 * Stopping sshd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/sshd.pid': No such file or directory

 * Will stop /usr/sbin/sshd

 * Will stop processes of `/usr/sbin/sshd'

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Executing: /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /lib64/rc/sh/openrc-run.sh /etc/init.d/sshd start

 * Starting sshd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/sshd.pid': No such file or directory

 * Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/sshd' ...   

```

Donde puedo mirar?

Gracias por su tiempo.

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Sun Oct 22, 2017 9:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SSH#OpenRC

Juraría que te falta configurarlo.

----------

## Fitap

No esta creando el pid necesario.

```

fopen `/var/run/sshd.pid': No such file or directory

```

----------

## quilosaq

¿Existe /var/run?

```
ls -ld /var/run
```

----------

## Fitap

```

ls -l /var/run

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 ago 12  2015 /var/run -> /run

```

```

ls -l /run

total 48

-rw-------  1 root     root        0 oct 20 20:45 agetty.reload

drwx------  3 root     root       60 oct 20 20:45 alsasound

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       60 oct 20 20:45 console

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root      100 oct 20 20:45 ConsoleKit

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 20 20:45 cron.pid

drwxrwxr-x  2 root     root       60 oct 20 20:45 dbus

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 20 20:45 dbus.pid

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 20 21:15 deluged.pid

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 21 10:50 dhclient-eno1.pid

drwxr-xr-x  2 dnscrypt dnscrypt   60 oct 20 20:45 dnscrypt-proxy

drwxr-xr-x  7 root     root      220 oct 20 21:15 libvirt

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        4 oct 20 21:15 libvirtd.pid

drwx--x--x  3 root     root       60 oct 20 20:45 lightdm

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 20 20:45 lightdm.pid

drwxrwxr-x  3 root     uucp       80 oct 21 10:50 lock

drwx------  2 root     root       40 oct 20 20:45 lvm

drwxr-x---  2 minidlna minidlna   60 oct 20 21:15 minidlna

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       60 oct 20 20:45 mount

drwxr-xr-x  3 root     root      120 oct 20 23:23 NetworkManager

drwxr-xr-x  2 ldap     ldap       40 oct 20 20:45 openldap

drwxrwxr-x 14 root     root      340 oct 20 20:45 openrc

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 20 21:15 openvpn.pid

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 20 20:45 privoxy.pid

drwxr-xr-x  2 radvd    radvd      40 oct 20 20:45 radvd

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root       80 oct 20 23:23 resolvconf

drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root       40 oct 20 20:45 saslauthd

drwx--x--x  3 root     root       60 oct 20 22:36 sudo

srwxr-xr-x  1 root     root        0 oct 20 20:45 syslog-ng.ctl

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        5 oct 20 20:45 syslog-ng.pid

drwxrwxr-x  2 root     root       60 oct 20 20:45 tmpfiles.d

drwxr-xr-x  8 root     root      180 oct 21 10:52 udev

drwx------  2 root     root       40 oct 20 20:45 udisks2

drwxr-xr-x  4 root     root       80 oct 20 20:45 user

-rw-rw-r--  1 root     utmp     4224 oct 20 20:45 utmp

-rw-r--r--  1 root     root        4 oct 20 20:45 virtlogd.pid

```

Hice una burrada en el directorio run, copie un pid cualquiera y lo renombre sshd.pid, al hacer restart al servicio sshd, lo borra y no crea el propio.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba esto:

1.- Elimina el proceso sshd, si existe. Usa 

```
(root)# ps -C sshd
```

 para averiguar su pid.

2.- Elimina el archivo sshd.pid, si existe. 

```
(root)# rm -f /var/run/sshd.pid
```

3.- Elimina los datos acerca del estado del servicio. 

```
(root)# service sshd zap
```

4.- Arranca el servicio. 

```
(root)# service sshd start
```

----------

## cameta

http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=141441.0

Mira este foro habla algo de PCC, configurar y volver a arrancar el servicio. (no se cual es el equivalente en gentoo)

----------

## Fitap

quilosaq, cameta gracias por responder.

Va por el lado de lo que decia cameta, mal configuracion, acabo de recolectar este comando y no donde esta leyendo la ip terminada en 251.

```
sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d

debug1: HPN Buffer Size: 87380

debug1: sshd version OpenSSH_7.5, OpenSSL 1.0.2l  25 May 2017

debug1: private host key #0: ssh-rsa SHA256:PB+xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

debug1: private host key #1: ssh-ed25519 SHA256:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

debug1: rexec_argv[0]='/usr/sbin/sshd'

debug1: rexec_argv[1]='-d'

debug1: Set /proc/self/oom_score_adj from 0 to -1000

debug1: Bind to port 22 on 10.0.0.251.

debug1: Server TCP RWIN socket size: 87380

debug1: HPN Buffer Size: 87380

Bind to port 22 on 10.0.0.251 failed: Cannot assign requested address.

Cannot bind any address.

```

Saludos.

----------

## Fitap

Me respondo solo.

```
rm .ssh/known_hosts
```

y nuevamente el servicio esta started

Saludos.

----------

